# please help.. - Singapore PCC for immigration



## Ahan (Sep 17, 2016)

hi all..
can anyone advice on how to get Police Clearance Certificate from Singapore for 189 visa?
what i read sp far, is that they don't issue PCC to foreigners.. if this the case how can we provide pcc for immigration? and if they do issue than can your relative living there in Singapore collect it on ur behalf with all required documents?
please help...


----------



## wudi (Jun 24, 2016)

Ahan said:


> hi all..
> can anyone advice on how to get Police Clearance Certificate from Singapore for 189 visa?
> what i read sp far, is that they don't issue PCC to foreigners.. if this the case how can we provide pcc for immigration? and if they do issue than can your relative living there in Singapore collect it on ur behalf with all required documents?
> please help...


Hi Bro:

I got my SG PCC last month and I could provide you some information.

1. First you need to lodge your visa application and obtain a SG PCC request from your case officer. They will give you a letter which states that you need to got such PCC for immigration purpose. 

2. And then you go to the Singapore Police website and find the COC page. Because you are not Singaporean and you need to "appeal" for COC on their website. In this process you are required to submit your PR card or EP, SP, WP and the letter you got from visa case officer. Then waiting for their approval, it might take a few days or a week.

3. Once your appeal has been approved, you could take this approval letter and go the the Singapore embassy in your lived country to get the fingerprint impression. After that you should mail this fingerprint impression to Singapore Police. Mailing address could be found in their website.

4. Waiting in patience. It will take 2-3 weeks to process your case. Once your background check is clear, they will notify you via email and mail your COC to your address.

All above process could be found in Singapore Police website. It takes me about one and half month to got mine. If you are in Singapore at the moment, the processing time will be much shorter. Normally you could obtain your COC immediately after taking your fingerprint at their office building.

Finally, good luck.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

subscribing , good info


----------



## Ahan (Sep 17, 2016)

wudi said:


> Hi Bro:
> 
> I got my SG PCC last month and I could provide you some information.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your prompt reply..
So it means i have to lodge application first, i was trying to finish all the paperwork prior to lodge visa application and submit it all at once to speed up processing time.. 
I don't have any Singapore Identity number now but i believe we can use passport number to login to singapore police force website.. I am not in Singapore but to speed things up i wanted to know if my relative or some friend whom i provide NOC along with other documents can go and collect my COC on my behalf..


----------



## wudi (Jun 24, 2016)

Ahan said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply..
> So it means i have to lodge application first, i was trying to finish all the paperwork prior to lodge visa application and submit it all at once to speed up processing time..
> I don't have any Singapore Identity number now but i believe we can use passport number to login to singapore police force website.. I am not in Singapore but to speed things up i wanted to know if my relative or some friend whom i provide NOC along with other documents can go and collect my COC on my behalf..



Hi Ahan:

Let me answer your questions one by one.

Q1: "So it means i have to lodge application first, i was trying to finish all the paperwork prior to lodge visa application and submit it all at once to speed up processing time.. "

A1: Not really. Actually, all documents that Singapore Police force need is evidence. The evidence that you really need to get the COC from them. Taking example for myself, I lodge the visa application first and pay the application fees, then I receive a letter from DIDP which states my application has been received. Then I submit this receipt and 190 visa document checklist to the Singapore Police Force, showing them I need this COC. Regarding your case, I think you need to show some evidence anyway, otherwise the Singapore Police Force cannot approve your appeal. Maybe you could do the same thing as what I do, no need to wait the visa CO contact you and ask you to provide the Singapore COC.

Q2: "I don't have any Singapore Identity number now but i believe we can use passport number to login to singapore police force website."

A2: Unfortunately, you have to provide the front and back copy of your Singapore Identity even if it has already expired. When you try to login their system, your FIN and your passport number are needed. Then when you make your appeal, the image copy of your Singapore Identity is required. I have no idea what to do without this document, maybe you could send them an inquiry via email. Don't try to call them, I have tried many times but never got through.

Q3: "I am not in Singapore but to speed things up i wanted to know if my relative or some friend whom i provide NOC along with other documents can go and collect my COC on my behalf."

A3: Yes, you may ask someone else to collect the certificate on your behalf. And ask your relatives send you the soft copy. Because you are only asked to upload the soft copy, in terms of the hard copy maybe you could collect it from your relatives later. One more thing, you have to clearly state that you need someone else to collect the COC for you.

Regards


----------



## Ahan (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks wudi.. that was really a help.. i do have my pr card copy... once i lodge application than i will submit appeal for COC..

many thanks again


----------



## wudi (Jun 24, 2016)

Ahan said:


> Thanks wudi.. that was really a help.. i do have my pr card copy... once i lodge application than i will submit appeal for COC..
> 
> many thanks again


You are welcome. There's still a long way to go to get your PR in Australia. All the best.


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

I lodged my 190 application today. And i need a singapore pcc since i have worked there for just under 3 years. I understand the procedure and that the singapore police needs a letter from the co to issue a pcc. My question here is it possible to work around this and apply for my singapore pcc before co contacts me. I am no longer in singapore and mostly will have to send my fingerprint hard copies by post and they will send me the coc by post as well, which makes the whole process longer. Hopefully experienced people here could help me how to work around this and get my singapore pcc before co contact saving overall time of my pr application. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ahan (Sep 17, 2016)

kd87 said:


> I lodged my 190 application today. And i need a singapore pcc since i have worked there for just under 3 years. I understand the procedure and that the singapore police needs a letter from the co to issue a pcc. My question here is it possible to work around this and apply for my singapore pcc before co contacts me. I am no longer in singapore and mostly will have to send my fingerprint hard copies by post and they will send me the coc by post as well, which makes the whole process longer. Hopefully experienced people here could help me how to work around this and get my singapore pcc before co contact saving overall time of my pr application.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi there, 
Yes it is possible to get you COC even before u lodge an application. Here is how I got mine..
When I submit appeal to Singapore COC online along with other required documents I submitted my invitation email copy and document checklist from Australia in place of letter from CO. In 2-3 days they accept my appeal and than I apply for COC that was nothing but just a fee payment step. After fee payment, Acknowledge page comes which u need to print and send it to them along with your fingerprints. Luckily I have my relative there so I sent mine to my relative and they collect my COC on spot.

Hope it helps..


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

Ahan said:


> Hi there,
> Yes it is possible to get you COC even before u lodge an application. Here is how I got mine..
> When I submit appeal to Singapore COC online along with other required documents I submitted my invitation email copy and document checklist from Australia in place of letter from CO. In 2-3 days they accept my appeal and than I apply for COC that was nothing but just a fee payment step. After fee payment, Acknowledge page comes which u need to print and send it to them along with your fingerprints. Luckily I have my relative there so I sent mine to my relative and they collect my COC on spot.
> 
> Hope it helps..


Thankyou. I had called SPF earlier today and asked them if my application acknowledgment letter and visa fees receipt will in accepted in lieu of CO letter. They asked me to go forward and apply my appeal. I have done it and waiting for their decision. I will also send my fingerprints to a friend and will authorise him to deliver my fingerprints to SPF and collect my COC from them.


----------



## nathan2902 (Sep 8, 2017)

Any Process changed from 2016 to 2017? Do I need to follow the same process for getting PCC from Singapore?

I have to apply from India. 

thank you.


----------



## ericxu (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi Guys
I just have a question. When you were doing fingerprint in the police station in Australia, which fingerprint form did you guys use, the Australian one or Singaporean one? Thanks in advnace.


----------



## redcountrybear (Jul 31, 2017)

The Singapore PCC needs all ten individual fingerprints, and index-to-pinkie prints for both left and right. Hope this helps.


----------



## ericxu (Oct 11, 2017)

redcountrybear said:


> The Singapore PCC needs all ten individual fingerprints, and index-to-pinkie prints for both left and right. Hope this helps.


Thanks for replying to me. I went to the police station today and they are happy to do my fingerprint but they just dont know which fingerprint form should they use, the Australian one or Singaporean one because both are different. its like a piece of paper and your fingerprint will be on it once its done


----------



## redcountrybear (Jul 31, 2017)

ericxu said:


> Thanks for replying to me. I went to the police station today and they are happy to do my fingerprint but they just dont know which fingerprint form should they use, the Australian one or Singaporean one because both are different. its like a piece of paper and your fingerprint will be on it once its done


When I was there, I've seen them accept and refuse overseas fingerprint forms. So by logic you should be good if you have the prints I mentioned as a minimum.


----------



## ericxu (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi Guys
I have a question. I was just doing my appeal for COC online and one of the documents they ask me to upload is NRIC/ID. I was wondering is it ok to upload my adult proof card photo for this. I dont have NRIC and I cant find my Singaporean student ID anymore. I dont know if they accept my Australian Adult Age Proof Card as NRIC/ID? 
Any advices would be appreciated Thanks in advance.


----------



## sunny_boy_sailing (Dec 13, 2017)

hi, did you finally apply for ur spore coc and were u able to do it without a FIN no, cause i have to apply as well, but never lived in spore and dont have a fin, though i have the letter frm the aussie CO asking for it.
regards
seaferer


----------



## Aoneko (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi ericxu,

I went through this process recently so I can relate to your troubles.

1) For the fingerprinting, SG Police accepted a printout of the Australian Police digital fingerprint scan. You can’t take the printout with you so prepare a prepaid envelope addressed to the Singapore Police CoC Department and the Australian police will post it for you along with the other necessary documents.

2) As for the ID, they are not looking for a photo id but any document that has your FIN written on it. I used scans from my passport that recorded my first entry into Singapore on my employment pass. I am not sure how the student visa works in Sg, but just try to find any offical document that states your FIN.

Hope this helps!


----------



## alibaba90 (Dec 4, 2017)

wudi said:


> Hi Bro:
> 
> I got my SG PCC last month and I could provide you some information.
> 
> ...


We have 28 days to collect and upload the documents required by CO. However, per what you have said, it takes 1.5 month (more than 28 days) to get COC from Singapore, as such, we should have missed the deadline of 28 days already, shouldnt we ?


----------

